# Looking for female rat(s), Boston MA area



## Mouse (Aug 13, 2013)

One of my beloved rats recently passed away, leaving her cagemate all alone. I'm looking for a some new friends to get her. A local shelter received a large amount of rats from a hoarder recently, but I thought I'd see if anyone on here needs to find a new home. I'm looking for youngish female rats, preferably a pair. They should be healthy, old enough to introduce to another rat and non-aggressive, but I can work on socialization. I'm willing to drive a bit, or find a good halfway point. Thanks!


----------



## Chuck (Jul 15, 2013)

Have you looked at Mainely Rat rescue? They have fosters in mass and have some wonderful rats.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mouse (Aug 13, 2013)

Nevermind, I'm going to go to the rescue with the rats rescued from the hoarder.


----------

